# Dog peeing outside, but pooping inside?



## tinageorge (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi everyone! I adopted a 1 yr old Silky Terrier a few weeks ago and things are going great! We have come so far from when she first came home. However, she still poops in the house! She knows now that peeing is done outside and she'll hold it as well as she can until she gets outside, but it seems that she will poop wherever she finds convenient - if she happens to be outside, then great! There are a few spots in the house that she goes, and every time she has an accident I clean it up with an enzymatic cleaner. She usually goes twice a day, once in the morning and once late at night. The thing is, she pees first thing when she gets outside, but then she just wants to play and run around. I've tried keeping her on a leash but she just won't go at all then - pee or poop! Since I'm taking her outside in the morning before work, I'll usually just bring her back in after 15 minutes since I don't have time to sit and wait too long. But, within the next half an hour, either I'll find poop in one of those usual spots, or catch her in the act. She also doesn't know how to ask to go out yet like my older dog does, so I'm going to teach her to scratch on the door. Any tips/tricks to help ease the process along? Is there anything I'm doing wrong? How can I teach her that it is bad to go inside and good to go outside?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

You may need to take her outside several times in the morning in order to get her to poop in the yard. And yes, that means setting an alarm and waking up earlier than you normally do.

I think you should take her out so she can pee, then put a leash on her when she comes back inside and tether her to you so that you can keep an eye on her and prevent accidents. Then take her outside again in 15 minutes, wait and see if she'll go. If she does, praise and reward. If she doesn't, tether her back to your side so she can't eliminate in the house. Take her out again 15 minutes later. Praise and reward if she goes, and if she doesn't take her back in and tether her to you and go out again in 15 minutes. 

The morning potty trips should have absolutely no play time involved whatsoever. Your job is to make them as boring as possible. 

Also, when you catch her going in the house, do you scold her? If you do, you should stop. Scolding her for going only teaches her it's bad to go in front of you, which would be why she's reluctant to do so and is sneaking off to poop in the house when you can't see her.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Since she's going in the house when you are home switch up your routine. Do first morning pee, feed her, do a couple minutes of your morning routine where you can watch her [eat your breakfast before the shower maybe?] then take her back outside. Usually bowels move after some activity and never at our convenience. Perhaps her gut needs food in her belly as well as activity.

Hope she decides on a good 'tell'. Mine glare at me meaningfully for the most part. Bucky will lay down pointed at me with head on paws. Pretty lousy tells!


----------



## tinageorge (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for replying! I'm now tethering her to me if she doesn't go out at her normal times.. and so far, no accidents. It's only been two days, however, so I hope this works in the long run!

However, I've noticed a new problem arise: she has started to eat poop. I've always noticed that she was interested by poop (she would smell whatever she came across at the park), but today was the first day I'd actually seen her eat it. At the same time, I don't think this was the first time she'd eaten it (I have had my doubts after I had noticed some poop go missing).
Some background about Sophie:
She's around 1 yr old, Silky Terrier mix (possibly with some Schnauzer in her). 
When she first came, she had a problem with submissive urination, but after a week with us she had stopped. I assume because she had gotten comfortable with us by that time. 
She is currently on the Science Diet, since that is what they were feeding her at the shelter. We even switched our other dog to it since he needed to lose some weight.
She doesn't eat new poop, only poop about a day old or so - kinda hard by then. 
She eats a lot of random stuff around the house, but never chews on wires or anything like that. It's usually little plastic things that she likes to chew on - and I assume she'd like to swallow it, but I always grab her mouth and pull it outta there. (except for the poop lol)
She doesn't know the "leave it" command - any suggestions on teacher her? She's a pretty quick learner if it means she gets some treats!

I've done some research online about it and I don't think its any kind of health issue with her. She doesn't seem to have anxiety anymore, she's not crying when we leave the house. I think it may be either due to boredom or an incomplete diet. Any suggestions on good pet food we can buy at walmart/target/petsmart that isn't too expensive but would be a good option? I've read some good stuff about Avoderm. Also, any advice for what to do when I catch her eating poop? I'm not about to stick my hand in there and pull it out! I've read about spiking it with hot sauce so she associates poop with spicy lol.

I am probably going to start a new thread for this, but I assumed there would be no harm in asking here 

Thanks again!


----------



## tinageorge (Sep 2, 2016)

Kathyy said:


> Since she's going in the house when you are home switch up your routine. Do first morning pee, feed her, do a couple minutes of your morning routine where you can watch her [eat your breakfast before the shower maybe?] then take her back outside. Usually bowels move after some activity and never at our convenience. Perhaps her gut needs food in her belly as well as activity.
> 
> Hope she decides on a good 'tell'. Mine glare at me meaningfully for the most part. Bucky will lay down pointed at me with head on paws. Pretty lousy tells!


So far, she has no "tell" as far as I can tell. :/ I tried walking her last night after I noticed she hadn't gone after dinner.. but still nothing! And she has to sniff the entire yard before deciding on a spot to go. I took her to her usual spot and nothing either.


----------

